
The future of the web isn't the web - jandeboevrie
https://shkspr.mobi/blog/2019/12/the-future-of-the-web-isnt-the-web/
======
cocktailpeanuts
it's actually the "past" and the "present" of the web already.

What you're referring to has been tried and failed, and revived multiple
times. It's called "semantic web"
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Semantic_Web](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Semantic_Web)

While it sounds really cool, the "semantic web" never took off because of
various reasons.

But it didn't completely fail either. It has been revived in a more commercial
and limited format, led by various big tech companies, and we use it every
day, in the form of Facebook's opengraph, and Google's JSON-LD, etc.

